# Homestead, FL Report



## flipjohnson (Apr 14, 2008)

We left out of Biscayne national park around 8:00 headed for the light tower. After a very cold ride we finally arrived at the light towerand chummed up some ballyhoo. Outriggers go out and we start trolling just past the reef. I guess about a hour i see a little action on the port side outrigger, it was a sail fish.He checked it out for a little while but did not take. Well the seas were a steady 4 foot so we trolled for dolphin, landed a few nothing special, and lost some good keepersat the boat. We also landed a Rainbow Runner which was a first for me. All in all it was a great day had a lot of fun. It was Time well wasted.

P.S Can't wait to get my boat out in the Gulf


----------

